# Brauche dringend Hilfe bei einer Aufgabe :(



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Sie sollen mit Hilfe eines kleinen Programmes feststellen, ob eine belibige männliche oder weibliche Person aus Ihrer Sicht "datebar" ist.
Die "Datebarkeit" soll anhand folgender Kriterien festgestellt werden:

- Das Alter muss zwischen 17 und 25 sein.
- Die Größe der Person muss zwischen 165 und 175 cm sein.
- Die Haarfarbe sollte "blond" sein.
- Die Person muss eine gewisse Affnität zur Informatik haben (d.h. Informatik mögen)

Hinweise:

1. Die entsprechenden Variablen können Sie direkt belegen (also nicht über eine Tatsatureingebe abfragen)
2. Die Reihenfolge der Auswertung der Variablen ist nicht wichtig.
3. Am Ende soll eine Ausgabe erfolgen, dass die Person datebar ist oder eben nicht.

Wir sollen ein java Programm schreiben, aber ich checke da grad gar nichts 
Kann mit bitte einer Helfen? :'(

Das einzige was ich noch weiß ist:

Datebar.java

public class Datebar{
	public static void main(String[] args){

Weiter komme ich nicht


----------



## nillehammer (19. Dez 2012)

> - Das Alter muss zwischen 17 und 25 sein.
> - Die Größe der Person muss zwischen 165 und 175 cm sein.
> - Die Haarfarbe sollte "blond" sein.
> - Die Person muss eine gewisse Affnität zur Informatik haben (d.h. Informatik mögen)


Diese Eigenschaften der Person musst Du ja irgendwie speichern, also Variablen von Person. Welcher Typ wäre für Alter geeignet? Int z.B. Fange also erstmal damit an, dir die Variablen zu überlegen, als Ansatz folgender Code:

```
public class Person {
  private int alter;
...

  public boolean isDateable() {
    // hier die ganzen bedingungen mit && verknüpfen
    return (alter>=17) && (alter<=25) &&...
  }
}
```


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Könntest du es mir genauer zeigen?


----------



## sup? (19. Dez 2012)

Das hört sich irgendwie nach Schiedermeier an ^^ Interessant, dass er 17jährige dateable findet


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Och man , kann mir keiner so gut wie der nette mann da oben helfen?


----------



## sup? (19. Dez 2012)

Hi Theresa, 

bei dir fehlt es ganz einfach an den Basics. Selbst wenn dir hier jemand die Lösung hinschreibt, hast du bei der nächsten Aufgabe wieder das gleiche Problem. 

Ich empfehle dir das Buch Java- Von Kopf bis Fuss zu holen:
Java von Kopf bis Fuß: Amazon.de: Kathy Sierra, Bert Bates, Lars Schulten, Elke Buchholz: Bücher

Mit Abstand das beste Buch, um Objektorientierung und Java zu verstehen. Der Preis ist zwar happig, aber das Buch kannst du in den ersten zwei Jahren in denen du Java programmierst, hernehmen.


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Ich kann das normalerweise auch, aber diese Aufgabe macht mich einfach Fertig, es sind 20 Aufgaben, die wir bis Freitag Fertig haben sollen, 19 hab ich Fertig, aber bei dieser Aufgabe, keomme ich einfach nicht weiter, deswegen bitte ich sogar um eine Lösung.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Dez 2012)

Öhm wenn du nicht weißt wie man Variablen deklariert, Methoden schreibt u.s.w. würde ich behaupten, dass du die anderen 19 Aufgaben definitiv nicht selbst gelöst hast...


----------



## Theresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Wir haben sie in einer Gruppe gelöst, aber bei der Aufgabe weiß einfach keiner mehr weiter


----------



## Marcinek (19. Dez 2012)

Naja dann bissel anstrengen und eine Klasse "Person" machen, die die Attribute enthält.

Frag mal in deiner Gruppe, ob jemand weiß, wie das geht.


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Wir sind schon seit 5 Stunden dabei 
Könntest du mir dabei nicht bisschen helfen, du hast bestimmt Ahnung davon 
Bitte 

Die Gruppe meint, dass es mit

verbindung duurch polymorphie und ner if

funktionieren soll.


----------



## Marcinek (19. Dez 2012)

Diese Antwort muss nicht unbedingt falsch sein, aber ich glaube sie hilft dir nicht....

Schau mal meine Antwort.


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Das hab ich, aber so richtig hilft das nicht weiter. 
Was helfen würde wäre ein Code


----------



## Marcinek (19. Dez 2012)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Diese Eigenschaften der Person musst Du ja irgendwie speichern, also Variablen von Person. Welcher Typ wäre für Alter geeignet? Int z.B. Fange also erstmal damit an, dir die Variablen zu überlegen, als Ansatz folgender Code:
> 
> ```
> public class Person {
> ...




Siehe hier.

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann eventuell die Aufgabe skippen.


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Schau dir das mal an, ist das soweit richtig?

public class Datebar {
public static void main (String [] args){
class Person
{
static void koerpergroeße()
{
if koerpergroeße =
System.out.println


----------



## Final_Striker (19. Dez 2012)

Teresa1992 hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir das mal an, ist das soweit richtig?



Nicht wirklich.


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Mist, ist das schon eher was?


```
if(age >= 17 && age <=25)
{

if(size >= 165 && age <= 175)
{

if(hair == 'blond')
{

if(fun == 'Informatik')
{
document.write('Bestanden, Treffen geht los!');
}
else
{
document.write('Mag leider kein Informatik!');
}

}
else
{
document.write('Hat leider keine blonden Haare!');
}

}
else
{
document.write('Ist leider zu klein oder zu gross!');
}

}
else
{
document.write('Ist leider zu jung oder zu alt!!');
}
```


----------



## Marcinek (19. Dez 2012)

Hmm... besser.

Java oder JavaScript?

Führe das Programm mal aus und schau, ob es korrekte Ergebnisse liefert.

Tut es das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2012)

Es hat wirklich keinen Zweck, dieses Thema mit weiteren Beiträgen zu füllen.
Der/die TO hat absolut keine Java-Kenntnisse und wird hierbei auch nichts lernen.

Entweder, es erbarmt sich jemand und schreibt 'ne Lösung, oder ich mach das Ding hier dicht.


----------



## Teresa1992 (19. Dez 2012)

Ich soll dich fragen, ob statt document.writer
system.out.println hin soll.

Es ist JavaScript.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Dez 2012)

dicht +1


----------



## Lucas (20. Dez 2012)

```
class Datebar {
	public static void main(String args[]){
		int alter = 18;
		int groesse = 166;
		int haarfarbe = 'blond';
		int affinität = 'informatik';
	}
	if(alter >= 17 && <= 25);{
	if(groesse >= 165 && <= 175);{if(haarfarbe = 'blond');{if(affinität = 'informatik'{
	System.out.println("Person ist datebar");}else{System.out.println("Person ist nicht datebar");}
	}else{System.out.println("Person ist nicht datebar");}
	}else{System.out.println("Person ist nicht datebar");}
	}
}
```


----------



## Spewer (20. Dez 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html


----------



## Final_Striker (20. Dez 2012)

Lucas hat gesagt.:


> ```
> class Datebar {
> public static void main(String args[]){
> int alter = 18;
> ...



Mich würde mal wirklich gerne interessieren, warum manche "Lösungscode" posten, in dem mehr Fehler drin sind als es Zeilen hat...


----------



## ARadauer (20. Dez 2012)

Lucas hat gesagt.:


> ```
> class Datebar {
> public static void main(String args[]){
> int alter = 18;
> ...



if(haarfarbe = 'blond') das ist nett:
1. = ist eine zuweisung und kein vergleich...
2. strings vergleicht man mit equals
3. strings stehen in " " und nicht in ' '


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Dez 2012)

Lucas hat gesagt.:


> ```
> class Datebar {
> public static void main(String args[]){
> int alter = 18;
> ...


Das setzt dem Debakel im Thread die Krone auf.

Immerhin habe ich noch nie so viele Fehler in so wenig Code gesehen. Nicht eine einzige Zeile ist auch nur annähernd kompilierbar.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Dez 2012)

Ich denke, wir sind hier fertig.
*geschlossen*


----------

